# How many of you run a UPS?



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey guys, im contemplating a ups for my tank just to run my return pump or maybe my rw4. Does anyone know if the controller on these dc powerheads need pure sinewave or will modified sine wave suffice? I have a generator wired into my house but it isn't automatically turned on when the power goes out. I was thinking an apc 1000 or similar sized unit.


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't use one myself (yet), but here is a link that might help

https://joejaworski.wordpress.com/2015/03/05/simple-reef-battery-backup/


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I figured pure sinewave was a good idea. Probably will get a decent one as i have an i7 computer i just built so the ups can be an easy sell to the wife haha.

Thanks


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Lilphil26 said:


> Hey guys, im contemplating a ups for my tank just to run my return pump or maybe my rw4. Does anyone know if the controller on these dc powerheads need pure sinewave or will modified sine wave suffice? I have a generator wired into my house but it isn't automatically turned on when the power goes out. I was thinking an apc 1000 or similar sized unit.


I have an APC 1500 Pro connected to my tank. The "Pro" version has only modified (approximate) sinewave output. I have the return pump (Jebao DC12000), one Jebao WP 25, the skimmer (ac pump) and the DIY Led lights with switching power supply connected to it. Can not notice any difference between running them from the wall or from th UPS.
Also have an APC 1500 smart and an APC 1000 smart UPS. These are pure sinewave output. They are not hooked up for anything now, I'm thinking of selling one of them, not sure yet. Can't sell the "Pro", that was a gift from my son.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I was looking at the cyberpower 1000pfc which is pure sinewave and ncix has them on for 169 right now. They are 600w units and should run a while if only powering my rw4 or return pump


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

Depending on your hardware, having a true sine wave UPS may just be flushing money down the drain. True sine wave UPSes are expensive, sometimes triple the price, and will not provide an advantage if you're only powering simple DC devices.

Most DC devices, like DC powerheads, utilize a switching-mode power supply. These power supplies will work well with a simulated sine wave and create their own noise on the AC line anyway.

The main cause of issues with simulated sine waves and AC to DC in the household,as mentioned in the article above, is Power Factor Correction (the aligning of current and voltage). PFC is required to meet certain power supply efficiency ratings, but is probably not included in any of your cheaper DC pumps.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I always find inductive loads never run well with modified sine wave and it appears i can get the cyberpower ups with pure sine wave for about the same cost as an Apc unit with modified sine. I would probably use this for my gaming pc as well. My generator is an inverter series and outputs pure sine wave. Modified i found ran my table and chop saws terribly inefficient and they heated up quickly.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Lilphil26 said:


> I was looking at the cyberpower 1000pfc which is pure sinewave and ncix has them on for 169 right now. They are 600w units and should run a while if only powering my rw4 or return pump


Don't know about ncix, but these guys have it for 167 with free shipping. (no, I don't work for them, just telling you what I found).
www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11260AC9858
And I newer had cyberpower ups, don't know them but that doesn't mean that it's not good at all. After all you got 3 years warranty with it and the price is very good. Refurbished apc 1000 smart runs at about 280.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a heads up. Heaters don't work well off batteries, inverters, or any other DC supply. They really need AC to work properly.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> Just a heads up. Heaters don't work well off batteries, inverters, or any other DC supply. They really need AC to work properly.


Other than heaters being amp hogs, they should run just fine off of pure sine wave. Pure sine wave is what comes out of the wall so the heater shouldn't even notice a change. I ordered the cp1000pfcled ups this morning so will report back and maybe even make a video of how it works.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have an APC Smart-UPS 1000 I am going to throw it away. The reason is I have another 5 1400/1500 running in my house for my tanks and computers.

This one 1000 when pressing the power on/off or Test button it is not even turning on. Probably just the battery is totally dead. I have been using it for many years until it died few weeks ago.

It is FREE to pick up if you want to see whether it is just the battery is dead or the entire unit is dead.

Location: Yonge/Finch, very heavy.

Let me know or I will throw it away soon.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sure i will take it


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

OK, let's arrange pickup.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok so my cyberpower 1000 ups arrived the other day. I can get 40 mins with my heater and my return pump running or 2.5 hours with just my return pump. Havent even tried it yet with my pc but i think it will be enough to hold the tank over until i get the genny fired up. For anyone who wants to legally hook up a generator to their house, i ordered two ezgenerator switches. They wire up into your panel and power one circuit from each switch. They are a cheap and easy way to use a manual transfer switch instead of a suicide cable and back feeding through your dryer plug. And the ups is much smaller than it appears online. Maybe 4 inches thick and 12 inches square(im guessing).


----------

